
Show HN: New highly configurable raw SSL terminal - vovkos
https://ioninja.com/plugins/ssl-connection.html
======
vovkos
Also, a raw server-side SSL terminal: [https://ioninja.com/plugins/ssl-
server.html](https://ioninja.com/plugins/ssl-server.html)

I am the author, feel free to suggest/discuss how to make the tool better for
hackers/pentesters.

